# دائرة ريموت



## احمدبقادي (29 مايو 2009)

اريد ياشباب دائرة ريموت بالراديو يصل مداها حوالي 1كلم بدلاً 
عن الاشعة تحت الحمراء.


----------



## احمدبقادي (29 مايو 2009)

*أرجووووووووووووووووكم*

اعطوني دائرة ريموت بعيدة المدى


----------



## معلم الكبيوتر (29 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبقر 2009 (30 مايو 2009)

و الله أنا أبحث فى جميع المنتديات و جوجل لا أجد دائرة بعيدة المدى أذا كان عندكم ريموت أدرس تصميم دائرته ثم قم بعمل مثلها.(أنا لا اقصد التقليد أقصد دراسة ألدائرة و يمكنك تغيير اشياء منها لكى تغيرها منها تستفيد أيضا)


----------



## AHMED110068 (4 يونيو 2009)

استطيع ان اعينك بفكرة يمكنك الانطلاق منها وهي
تستعمل دارة الريمونت حتى الصمام الباعث للاشعة فوق الحمراء
بعدها تاخذ الاشارة الخارجة من الريمونت و تدخله في في مدخل الmic الخاص باemeteur fm وبهاذا يمكننا بعث الذبذبة الى ابعد مسافة


----------



## alsaneyousef (5 يونيو 2009)

هذه الدائره هي مكبر قدره لجهاز الارسال الموضح في الاعلى . قدرتة تصل الى 30وات ويمكن تركيبه مع الدائره على نفس البوردة او تركيبه مستقل على ان يغلف بعلبه معدنيه .. ويتم توصيل خرج جهاز الارسال الى مدخل المكبر .. والذي يتراوح مابي 3.5-4 وات .
وذلك عبر سلك نوع cox .
يغذى المكبر بفولتيه من 18-25فولت . بتيار 7 امبير . 








سهل التركيب فهو يعتمد على الترانستور BLY89 لتكبير الترددات العاليه .. يتم ربط الاريال عبر مخرج المكبر .
يجب وضع المبرد الكافي لترانسور الارسال نتيجه لتبديده حراره عالية وذلك بتركيبه على مبرد معدني ..
باستخدام هذا المكبر يصل مدى جهاز الارسال الى حوالي 30-35كم http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/radio_frequency/linear-fm-30watt/ واذا تريد مدى ابعد استعمل هذة ,يصل الى ٧٠ كيلوا http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/013/


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 يونيو 2009)

alsaneyousef قال:


> هذه الدائره هي مكبر قدره لجهاز الارسال الموضح في الاعلى . قدرتة تصل الى 30وات ويمكن تركيبه مع الدائره على نفس البوردة او تركيبه مستقل على ان يغلف بعلبه معدنيه .. ويتم توصيل خرج جهاز الارسال الى مدخل المكبر .. والذي يتراوح مابي 3.5-4 وات .
> وذلك عبر سلك نوع cox .
> يغذى المكبر بفولتيه من 18-25فولت . بتيار 7 امبير .
> سهل التركيب فهو يعتمد على الترانستور bly89 لتكبير الترددات العاليه .. يتم ربط الاريال عبر مخرج المكبر .
> ...


 أخى
هل علمت فيما سيستخدم جهاز تحكم عن بعد لمدى كيلو متر أى لا ترى ما تتحكم فيه؟ رجاء الحذر !! انت تعلم جيدا أن هذا المدى يتطلب ترخيص قانونى لإنشاؤه أو شراؤه أو تشغيله
إذا كان الدال على الخير كفاعله، فما حكم العكس؟!!


----------



## بلال رباع (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alsaneyousef (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخ ماجد استعمل هذة الدائرة فقط لجعل المايك مدى اطول


----------

